# Looking to buy reclaimed lead shot



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Simply put I am looking to buy some reclaimed lead shot from a source in MI. I don't care about lead pollution, scored barrels, the lead nazi's or anything else. If you know where I could buy some reclaimed lead shot in MI please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I know that you are not worried about any of the so-called lead pollution scares that others worry so much about.

But, if you are looking for reclaimed shot then I have suggested in the first thread that the best place to look is at the large local shotgun clubs in your area. If you don't know of any clubs then contact the MUCC and ask them for suggestions on the name and contact person for shotgun clubs in your area.

You can also find sources by going to shotgun matches and talking to the people on the line and spectators.

Over the years I have come across the info many times. Since I am not involved in shotgun hull reloading I never kept the information.

If you run into problems finding the names of clubs then eMail me later this week and I will see what I can do. I will be talking to a weekly shotgun shooting match participant later today and later this week.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

As I had said the MTA is the biggest in MI I know of. Just have to ring them in Mason and see what they say!


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Been a long time since I shot reclaimed shot , but used to get it at ontarget in K-zoo, don't know if they still sell it or not ,

back when shot was 30 bucks a bag, that was a viable solution, I have even gone as far as reusing wads.

Good luck


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips fella's. I tried all of my local shotgun clubs and ran into several dead ends. I will call over to Mason in a few minutes and see what they have to say. On Target is doable too. I'll call them as well.
Thank You!


----------

